# Eibach to make B15 rear sway bar and front tower brace



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

Eibach is currently developing a B15 rear sway bar and front tower brace. These will compliment their Pro-Kit or Sportline springs. The rear sway bar will be tubular and adjustable.

Should be available around JAN-FEB 2003.


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

Correction: they are making a front and rear SWAY bar. Not a FTSB. The front and rear will come in a kit. Due out sometime in FEB this year.


----------

